# Philharmonic Rock orchestra- rock me amadeus.....



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Three thoughts:

This is for people for whom music isnt music unless it has a beat.

I think of the poor conservatory graduates reduced to playing this in order to pay the rent.

Mozart would turn over in his grave -- if he knew where it was.


----------

